# Bereft, my pigeon has flown the nest



## Pidgington (Jul 26, 2014)

She flew away yesterday after hatching on my balcony a month and six days ago. And two days ago, she suddenly flew up to the balcony railing to sit next to her momma. Then, the next day (yesterday), spent all day practice flying from end to end of the balcony. Because it was, and still is, a filthily wet and dull day, I didn't see her fly away, but I got a few final photos of her on the railing.

Do they ever come back to visit? She grew up so incredibly fast. I've never seen anything like it. I'm leaving her home as it is for at least a full week before giving it a thorough cleaning. The mother keeps returning, so I put out the trays of seeds and fresh bird bath she and her now junior pigeon loved.

It's been so much fun and a learning experience, I can't believe it's over so quickly.

OMG SHE CAME BACK, WITH MOMMA!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Had to smile at the bit you just added, it is so like my reaction at seeing the same thing back in '97 when I first observed pigeon family life on _my_ balcony.

It is normally the male who does 'flying and foraging' tuition, as mama may have started a new nest somewhere as the youngster grows up a bit. The flying practice and the young one joining mother or father on the railing reminded me of exactly the same scenario 

Must root around and find the pics!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

"Now listen up, kids - this here's the neighborhood. And to see it, what we're going to do today is fly. Yes, that's right - fly! We pigeons do a lot of it, so you better start taking notice of your dad. What? Scared of heights? What kind of pigeon are you?"


----------



## Pidgington (Jul 26, 2014)

She's growing so fast, her changes are hours to a day apart.


----------

